
Smartphone Messaging Outside the US: Who’s Winning? - craigcannon
http://blog.ycombinator.com/smartphone-messaging-outside-the-us-whos-winning/
======
niftich
This blog post is a _very_ cursory overview about East Asian-owned messaging
services, with a few easily verifiable sources about their size, but it offers
little insight.

It omits talking about markets like Brazil, India, AUSNZ, Europe, CIS and the
Cyrillic World, MENA, and South Africa, and leaves out some services that are
popular in those regions (Telegram), are platform-native (iMessage), or are
popular with certain audiences (Kik, and arguably, Snapchat).

It doesn't even answer its own question, and instead concludes with more
hypotheticals.

Suggestions:

[1] mention that _many_ markets are omitted, despite a title that promises an
overview "outside the US" \-- or write about those markets

[2] better craft its message towards its intended audience, whatever it may
be. Offer more insight besides raw numbers and writing that some of these
companies sell stickers. Write about what sets these services apart, if
anything. Write about growth opportunities, write more about integrations,
bots, etc. Write about up-and-coming services or services catering to niche
audiences

[3] offer a satisfying conclusion, or don't promise that there would be one

------
prism_sol123
This Blog is very useful.. Reference:
[http://www.prizmaticsolution.com/](http://www.prizmaticsolution.com/)

------
tjudi
We created a bot to sell insurance products earlier this year. While there
were many messaging platform we could have chosen, we chose FB messenger
because it was the most reliable channel for getting an accurate identity of
the user. This improved our ability to qualify leads coming through that
channel vs. any other channel where the only piece of information you get
about the user is an cryptic username or a phone number. In addition, we were
also able to use user's FB to generate word of mouth. We believe it could be
that FB's monopoly on user's identities on the internet that gives it the edge
in messaging wars.

------
agibsonccc
I think they got Line wrong. Line is most popular in _japan_ and thailand.

Line is run by the "korean google" naver. It's also now a publicly listed
company.

Kakaotalk (which they also mentioned) has by far the most marketshare in korea
(which again they also mention).

I'm assuming this is just a typo though?

------
ipatriot
Great article! In Mexico the number one by far, is Whatsapp then Telegram. But
Whatsapp is the best and the most popular, the telephone cariers give it for
free.

------
sameer463
How can you ignore hike messenger? Its pretty big in India.

